# Champion Of Champions :)



## Devon (Aug 15, 2010)

This weekend was our last AMHR show of the year but MHCO put on a really nice nice AMHR show thanks to everyone who made it so fabulous!! Beautiful facilities exc




! Its been an amazing show year lots of new friends and lots of fun and lots of road trips! It was my first year showing Eli as \I had to hardship him into AMHR. It was everything I hoped for! He took 8 Grand Champion Titles a 5 AMHR shows his most exciting was the Area 2 National show in Ohio! He also went undefeated in Amatuer Halter and Model Gelding



At the OMHC show this weekend eli was Unanimous Grand Champion gelding and Unanimous *Champion Of Champions* ! It was an amazing way to end our AMHR show season. Eli also finished the year just 1 point from his HOF which was a little frustrating!LOL. I just wanted to share eli sporting his champion of champions ribbons. Thanks for letting me share his success its been a great great year!! Goodluck to everyone whos attending nationals!!!


----------



## Nigel (Aug 15, 2010)

Go Eli Go! He is truely something



Now that whole year of waiting to show him has been proven worth while



I love Eli



 Its really too bad about not being able to go to any more amhr shows



that one point is just there to taunt you, but still most horses dont even get that close in one season!


----------



## twister (Aug 15, 2010)

Congratulations Devon, I know I congratulated you yesterday but I wanted to also congratulate you here. Eli looked amazing yesterday and you showed him well.

Yvonne


----------



## Annabellarose (Aug 15, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! He is gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing your fabulous news and these fantastic photographs!


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, that's great! A big CONGRATS!!!!!! to you!!!









What a GORGEOUS horse!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 15, 2010)

Congratulations on your well-deserved wins! He is absolutely gorgeous!




Gotta love those geldings!

Barbara


----------



## Frankie (Aug 15, 2010)

Congratulations on such a wonderful show season!! He just looks spectacular!

I am also very very proud of you and the wonderful job you are doing. I wouldn't worry about the one point, I am pretty sure it will be easy to come by.

Congrats!!


----------



## Rachel (Aug 15, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful boy! I love that second picture of him


----------



## Devon (Aug 17, 2010)

thank you so so much for letting me share my excitement and for all your nice words!! I LOVE this pony I always knew he was special


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 17, 2010)

Way to go, Devon and Eli!






It makes me so happy to know that you and he have had such a great year! Congratulations on your well deserved wins! You've worked hard for them.


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations Devon so happy for you and Eli. Glad that you also had a wonderful and fun time showing this year.


----------



## Devon (Aug 17, 2010)

Lisa Strass said:


> Way to go, Devon and Eli!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THank you for such a beautiful horse and for being such an amazing friend








Thank you markadoodle that photo looks great!!


----------

